# Enzo and his Air Kong



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

haha that was cute =) looks like he loves his new toy. 

i love how the other pup is just chillin' on the couch watching enzo go at it lol. reminds me of my boy when maggie is playing with her toys.

happy gotcha day boy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG....that is way too cute!! I love the flying leaps he took from the floor onto the couch. Poor Hunter is looking at him in disgust!!!! It looked like he was going to knock himself senseless swinging that thing around.

BTW....what is an Air Kong...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

That is so cute! He seems to be having a blast! I can't believe how quietly Hunter lays there just watching him! This kong is a hit!! 
Carol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hunter doesn't play with toys. He'll bring me one when I come home, but that's the extent of it. lol An Air Kong is like a tennis ball-type toy...they come in all different shapes. Some of them are on ropes, some aren't. Some of them squeak but Enzo's (thankfully) doesn't. He loves it. =)

This is what Enzo's looks like.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Hunter doesn't play with toys. He'll bring me one when I come home, but that's the extent of it. lol An Air Kong is like a tennis ball-type toy...they come in all different shapes. Some of them are on ropes, some aren't. Some of them squeak but Enzo's (thankfully) doesn't. He loves it. =)
> 
> This is what Enzo's looks like.


Lincoln would just kill it!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enz has started pulling the fuzz off, but there aren't any holes in it yet, which is saying a lot for him! lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great toy and video. I am really impressed how your hubby can Multi task while watching the football game, the Super Bowl no less. Mine sure can't.........


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Loved watching the videp/


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Enz has started pulling the fuzz off, but there aren't any holes in it yet, which is saying a lot for him! lol


I got the girl one of those. Dory chewed off the rope in no time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy loves her Air Kong too. We have had good luck with all the Air Kong series toys. They last a long time.


----------

